# 2010 Stumpjumper 29 SS builds



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

I'm thinking of taking the SS plunge and the new Stumpjumper looks pretty sweet. I'm torn whether to build up a frame or buy the complete version. Id be interested in hearing from anyone who has one and their specs, weight, reviews,pics etc. 

Please don't tempt me with any pics of the carbon s-works version, I can't afford it.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My friend has a geared Stumpy 29er hard tail. He likes it quite a bit. If you're thinking of building up your own, I'd say go for it. I built my SS and have loved it. Once you're willing to start with the frame and go from there, your options are endless.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

my frame came in at 59 oz with the ebb
size 17.5 
if you like the silver you will not save any money building it up yourself
it has a nice spec also 
the black and tan looks better in person IMHO
I am waiting on my seat post and and for surlys cogs to come off back order
all our trails are closed anyway


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Skip the Stumpjumper, you can get a Niner AIR9 (lighter than the stump) for ~80 less than the Specialized. Niner is a much cooler company, Specialized is run by a bunch of pencil pushers and lawyers... Phuck the big S!


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

the stumpjumper has a better bottom bracket
you can keep your air nien


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

SlowerJoe said:


> the stumpjumper has a better bottom bracket
> you can keep your air nien


That's questionable at best. Is there really a "better" EBB? If there were everyone would be using it (unless of course Specialized tried to sue you because they own the name EBB).

I'd rather buy a bike from a company that is passionate about what they do, and about the sport that makes it possible for them to earn a living. The big S can blow donkey balls


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

So you hate specialized 
woopty doo


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Fat Bob said:


> Is there really a "better" EBB?


Yes there is.









But back on topic, I personally like building from the frame up, but the complete Stumjumper SS looks like a pretty good deal. IMO the most important thing on a SS is the wheelset, and the complete Stumpjumper has a pretty dang good one. DT240s rear hub, and X450SL rims.
It's got good brakes, and a good shock too, if that's your bag.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Hands down, I'd choose the Specy over the Air 9.


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Plus it has the stong dealer network to support it.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

If your local bike shop is specialized dealer is as cool as mine
than it is a no brainer 
I buy 90% of my stuff from Jeff


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

I have the 09 Stumpjumper Marathon built up as a SS. Love the bike and it rides so nice.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I didn't realize Specialized was using a split shell EBB. That is definately the best EBB design, and I don't understand whay more companies don't use it, probably because it is more expensive to build with. I am not a big Specialized fan, but they just moved up a notch in my book. But man, those chainstay welds are Fugly!

Mark


----------



## Bike Daddy (Dec 23, 2003)

Anyone care to share pictures of your complete (silver) 2010 Stumpjumper 29 SS?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

SlowerJoe said:


> If your local bike shop is specialized dealer is as cool as mine
> than it is a no brainer
> I buy 90% of my stuff from Jeff


im curious to know which state you are . there is a specialized dealer here in Texas and the owners name is Jeff


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

get a test ride on the stumpy and you will be wanting one. It just feels right. The black and tan looks extra sweet.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I live in wisconsin 

wish I was in texas right now 
the bike would be done and dirty 
man what I would do to have it back in the 50's
think I will order the brakes today 
that will pull me through this month


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

*Bike*

Getting the 2010 SS full bike setup too. Just waiting for it to become available. I like the tan/black frameset, but the complete bike is too good of a deal. Plus I plan on selling the wheels and fork. If anyone has pics of the complete bike, I'd love to see it!


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

erichwic said:


> Getting the 2010 SS full bike setup too. Just waiting for it to become available. I like the tan/black frameset, but the complete bike is too good of a deal. Plus I plan on selling the wheels and fork. If anyone has pics of the complete bike, I'd love to see it!


+1. All this talk is a big tease. Anyone have a 2010 with some pics?


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45864&eid=4342&menuItemId=9247 Here is a link


----------



## docfink (Dec 20, 2008)

Sweet ride!


----------



## docfink (Dec 20, 2008)

floxy said:


> I'm thinking of taking the SS plunge and the new Stumpjumper looks pretty sweet. I'm torn whether to build up a frame or buy the complete version. Id be interested in hearing from anyone who has one and their specs, weight, reviews,pics etc.
> 
> Please don't tempt me with any pics of the carbon s-works version, I can't afford it.


I've posted pics of my S-Works SS here before, but I won't do that now as you requested. Yes, I'm lucky to have it, but I shot my wad on this and I drive a VW, so it's all about focusing one's spending. My riding buddies have termed it the "blinglespeed" as every single component was picked for its utter coolness. Also, I'm balding and in my 40s, so I'm allowed to have my vices.

You can't go wrong with the Stumpie in aluminum--it's sweet. I agree with the earlier poster too about wheels, the spec 2010 is a nice, well-rounded singlespeed. I think it's a lot of bang for the buck, but it's not cheap either. Then again, I think the black and tan paint might even look better than my carbon S-works. Good luck and post pics!


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

docfink said:


> I've posted pics of my S-Works SS here before, but I won't do that now as you requested. Yes, I'm lucky to have it, but I shot my wad on this and I drive a VW, so it's all about focusing one's spending. My riding buddies have termed it the "blinglespeed" as every single component was picked for its utter coolness. Also, I'm balding and in my 40s, so I'm allowed to have my vices.
> 
> You can't go wrong with the Stumpie in aluminum--it's sweet. I agree with the earlier poster too about wheels, the spec 2010 is a nice, well-rounded singlespeed. I think it's a lot of bang for the buck, but it's not cheap either. Then again, I think the black and tan paint might even look better than my carbon S-works. Good luck and post pics![ The new Stumpie SS is a sweet ride and is really light, I could have save a bundle but I was attracted to the Carbon like a moth to a porch light. Any way you choose you will not be sorry. Good Luck:thumbsup: ]


----------



## Bike Daddy (Dec 23, 2003)

*Seen it*



singlespeedbuss said:


> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45864&eid=4342&menuItemId=9247 Here is a link


I think we have all seen this link (or at least many of us have). What I would like to see is a picture of this anodized version in the wild.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

blinglespeed ? :idea:


----------



## docfink (Dec 20, 2008)

SlowerJoe said:


> blinglespeed ? :idea:


Yes, yours looks pretty blingy too.


----------



## jkwaller (May 16, 2006)

Anybody got a frame weight on a 19"? All I ever find when I search is sh*t for the damn carbon s-works


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

My 19" was 3.78 lbs w/ ebb.

Just got my fork in last night, here's a crappy photo of where it stands now.


----------



## jkwaller (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Rick, and I like that quote. What kind of fork is that?


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

Waltworks:thumbsup: 470mm A to C w/ 41mm of rake.


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

If anyone has a large (19") complete bike (silver), what does it weigh bone stock? It does have a nice spec, I really like the TA wheels.


----------



## pd406 (May 14, 2006)

very nice, I like the black and tan


----------



## DirtSS (Mar 23, 2004)

My 19" black and tan frame weighs 3.7 lbs with seat collar. Complete should be 23 lbs.

Fox F29 RLC
Stans Arch 29er rims laced to DT 240s hubs with straight guage spokes
Juicy Carbon 203 front 185 rear
XTR cranks 32x19
Thomson post and stem
S-Works carbon riser bar 
ODI lock on grips
Phenom saddle
Captain 2.0 rear Purgatory 2.2 front both 2Bliss 
Eggbeater SL pedals 
Cane Creek integrated headset


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I love my Stumpy SS. Their EBB design is nice and solid. My buddy has a niner and he got frustrated, sold it, and got a specialized like me. The bike rides so smooth. I bought a frame only and built it up. I loved it so much that I did end up getting the S-Works SS. I cant believe how smooth they were able to make the Alum SS ride, its SO nice!


----------



## WW1022 (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anybody have pictures you can post other than the pictures on the Specialized website of the charcoal ano 2010 stumpjumper SS?


----------



## aKore (Jun 29, 2006)

I have an 08 stumpy 29 that I converted to singlespeed because it has the vertical yet sliding dropouts. Why did they get rid of those for a fancy ebb thing? It's worked so well and is so simple and allowed it to be geared or SS...


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

DirtSS said:


> My 19" black and tan frame weighs 3.7 lbs with seat collar. Complete should be 23 lbs.
> 
> Fox F29 RLC
> Stans Arch 29er rims laced to DT 240s hubs with straight guage spokes
> ...


it will be closer to 21-22 if not below, I finsihed building up Ricks Black and Tan tonight, 22.6 with out pedals, wheels are Sun equalizers on surly hubs with White eno, Avid BB7/s with sd7 15g cranks and alloy salsa 6 foot wide bar and stem and WW rigid fork.


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

scooter916 said:


> it will be closer to 21-22 if not below, I finsihed building up Ricks Black and Tan tonight, 22.6 with out pedals, wheels are Sun equalizers on surly hubs with White eno, Avid BB7/s with sd7 15g cranks and alloy salsa 6 foot wide bar and stem and WW rigid fork.


Threw my Deity flats on this morning and went for a spin on the street. What a difference from my FS. Thanks for all the help Scoot:thumbsup:


----------



## pd406 (May 14, 2006)

Looks great, what fork is that???


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

wow, those bars look super wide in that pic!


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

The fork was made by Waltworks and yes the bars are as wide as they look, 30.5". Gonna ride today so we'll see how they feel.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ricthedick said:


> Threw my Deity flats on this morning and went for a spin on the street. What a difference from my FS. Thanks for all the help Scoot:thumbsup:


My gawd, look at that fork! Is your seatpost backward?

Pretty freakin' awesome sled you got there. Way nice.

--Sparty


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice looking bike,are the threads aluminium on the ebb?


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

*Brutal!*

What a difference going from a 6" bike to fully rigid. I'm blown away by how hard it was on my body. Can't wait to do it agian  Thanks Sparticus, what would make you think the seat post is on backwards? Lifecycle; Don't know what the ebb is made of but there wasn't a creek to be heard. I'd assume it is alu. Oh, the 30.5" bars were great for the climbing but made anything w/speed seem a little twitchy. Not really used to such a steep head tube angle yet.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Probably just an optical illusion but it looked like the rear seatpost adjusting bolt was a lot lower than the front one, made wonder if it was turned around. But I didn't mean that to sound conclusive. Awesome looker; glad to hear she's treating you so well. 

--Sparty


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Eric we need to go ride after work this week sometime hows Thursday sound?


----------



## DirtSS (Mar 23, 2004)

Just finished the build and it is 22.8 lbs with pedals, water bottle cage and stans sealant. Components listed below as stated in my earlier post. 

Hey Scoot Is the bike you built the one above with the rigid fork? That one looks sweet. I tried to take pics of mine but they were crappy so I wont post them. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by DirtSS
My 19" black and tan frame weighs 3.7 lbs with seat collar. Complete should be 23 lbs.

Fox F29 RLC
Stans Arch 29er rims laced to DT 240s hubs with straight guage spokes
Juicy Carbon 203 front 185 rear
XTR cranks 32x19
Thomson post and stem
S-Works carbon riser bar 
ODI lock on grips
Phenom saddle
Captain 2.0 rear Purgatory 2.2 front both 2Bliss 
Eggbeater SL pedals 
Cane Creek integrated headset 


it will be closer to 21-22 if not below, I finsihed building up Ricks Black and Tan tonight, 22.6 with out pedals, wheels are Sun equalizers on surly hubs with White eno, Avid BB7/s with sd7 15g cranks and alloy salsa 6 foot wide bar and stem and WW rigid fork


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep, that's the one Scoot built for me. He built the wheels and recommended most of the parts. Took it out for the second time yesterday and felt much better. I'm really liking the wide bars for climbs. Just bought another seat and pedals today that should bring the weight down under 23 lbs. 22.8 lbs on your build with the fork is pretty nice IMO. Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

ricthedick said:


> Threw my Deity flats on this morning and went for a spin on the street. What a difference from my FS. Thanks for all the help Scoot:thumbsup:


What size seat post are you using? Good looking rig!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

oh my LORD! an eccentric BB! My eyes, they bleed.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

you will be ok ernesto 
its a split clamp 
just click your heals together and you will make it home


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like this will give the GF Rig a run for its money now minus the G2 (yay). If they make a SS version with the inertia valve its game over.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I love mine with a 100mm g2 fork
my other bikes just collect dust
mostly ride tight single track
great bike


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Great color scheme and nice lines. Cool EBB as well. Curious as to Fat bob's comments- why buy a Niner when they only stand behind their products for two years, when Big S, Big C and Big GF all have lifetime warranties? Niner is at the bottom of my list for my next bike- even Salsa offers 5 years.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

deuxdiesel said:


> Great color scheme and nice lines. Cool EBB as well. Curious as to Fat bob's comments- why buy a Niner when they only stand behind their products for two years, when Big S, Big C and Big GF all have lifetime warranties? Niner is at the bottom of my list for my next bike- even Salsa offers 5 years.


Niner only offers two years cause they know the frames crack after 2yr 3mo


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

still want one of those fancy 9er carbon forks
did not notice how loud a fox fork could be until I went single speed


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I just put an eXotic carbon fiber fork on my Dragon One- took it for a first ride yesterday, and I was amazed how well it did over everything but the stutter bumps. I too have been looking for a Niner fork, as they are incredibly beautiful, but at $375 (vs $200 for the eXotic), I'll hold out a little longer.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey people here are a few pics of mine.




























My blog: https://www.lostmanifesto.com

I am about to slap a White Bros Carbon 29 Fork on her and give that a go. Curious what a 18lb 29SS Rigid will do to me  Love love love the geo on this bike, very smooth on the descents and great steering. I'd buy this bike again.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

Great lookin ride. Nice riding to the Luge or Old Camp.:thumbsup:


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

I really like the color scheme on the frames. Someone needs to get a WB rigid fork painted to match and set it up with all black parts


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

Jordansrealm said:


> Hey people here are a few pics of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the specs on the fork you're running. 80mm or 100 mm? What's the offset, G2? I know the bike comes spec'd with a 90mm, how's the handling with the setup you're running? Seriously considering getting one to swap out on the rigid when the trail dictates. Plus, broke my elbow this summer and the rigid has just gotten really painful on longer rides.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Chapped Hole said:


> What are the specs on the fork you're running. 80mm or 100 mm? What's the offset, G2? I know the bike comes spec'd with a 90mm, how's the handling with the setup you're running? Seriously considering getting one to swap out on the rigid when the trail dictates. Plus, broke my elbow this summer and the rigid has just gotten really painful on longer rides.


The fork is a 90 that was converted to 100. It has been on 3 bikes and still going strong. This is the best handling bike I have owned. Seriously. I don't know the offset off hand though sorry. Maybe its on the Spec website? The bike feels more plush than my Sworks Carbon Stumpy 29 HT.

I am going to make this bike Rigid actually, cant wait to give it a shot. I will keep this fork though in case I want to take it on gnarlier terrain where a suspension fork is a must.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Having a WB fork on my 26er now, I would say that given the option, I would go with a Niner carbon fork (especially since you are on a 29er). The fork is lighter, has nice lines and from everything I read, provides more dampening than the WB. Don't get me wrong, I love my fork but if Niner made one for a 26er I would dump mine and buy theirs!

Love the lines of the bike. Love that old school look of the arcing top tube!


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

Jordansrealm said:


> The fork is a 90 that was converted to 100. It has been on 3 bikes and still going strong. This is the best handling bike I have owned. Seriously. I don't know the offset off hand though sorry. Maybe its on the Spec website? The bike feels more plush than my Sworks Carbon Stumpy 29 HT.
> 
> I am going to make this bike Rigid actually, cant wait to give it a shot. I will keep this fork though in case I want to take it on gnarlier terrain where a suspension fork is a must.


Thanks for the info. Rigid is a blast for sure and so simple. It's a great feeling standing on the pedals and grinding up the steepest of hills while your bros are seated pushing granny gears. So you think the 100 is the way to go instead of 80 or 90?


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Chapped Hole said:


> Thanks for the info. Rigid is a blast for sure and so simple. It's a great feeling standing on the pedals and grinding up the steepest of hills while your bros are seated pushing granny gears. So you think the 100 is the way to go instead of 80 or 90?


Thats a tough one because I think the amount of travel needed for the front depends on the trails you ride. I dont ride anything hardcore so 100 is prob overkill for most of my riding. Its nice to have when flowing through some singletrack and running into small drops of tree roots but not "needed". If you are going to use this bike as a race bike, and you arent racing in gnarly terrain, I would go with a smaller travel fork simply because its not needed for XC type stuff.

I will say I enjoy the height of my front end with the 100 fork and the riser bar. I like the be comfy on the bike over being all tucked in a race style position. My SWORKS is setup for that, this bike is meant to be ALL FUN. I am going to try some 12hr solo SS races on it with the rigid front fork, we shall see how my body feels after that! haha

Jordan


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Jordansrealm said:


> I will say I enjoy the height of my front end with the 100 fork and the riser bar. I like the be comfy on the bike over being all tucked in a race style position. My SWORKS is setup for that, this bike is meant to be ALL FUN. I am going to try some 12hr solo SS races on it with the rigid front fork, we shall see how my body feels after that! haha


Looks great. I agree with 1spd about the Niner fork (and I also don't own one, I have an On One carbon fork). I wonder if you will still like it as much when the rigid fork drops the front end down some. I know exactly what you are talking about with the setup. My SS is like that, and I like standing taller when I'm SSing.

No issues with the pinch bolt I take it? Any difference between your model and the new white ones?


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Looks great. I agree with 1spd about the Niner fork (and I also don't own one, I have an On One carbon fork). I wonder if you will still like it as much when the rigid fork drops the front end down some. I know exactly what you are talking about with the setup. My SS is like that, and I like standing taller when I'm SSing.
> 
> No issues with the pinch bolt I take it? Any difference between your model and the new white ones?


I have no issues with this bike whatsoever. I cannot comment on the new bike, sorry I dont have one


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Chapped Hole said:


> Thanks for the info. Rigid is a blast for sure and so simple. It's a great feeling standing on the pedals and grinding up the steepest of hills while your bros are seated pushing granny gears. So you think the 100 is the way to go instead of 80 or 90?


Curious, what air pressure do you run rigid?


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey guys here is a new pic of the bike Rigid. 20.56 lbs now. I did a review of my first ride today on blog if you wanna check it out. https://www.lostmanifesto.com


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

^--- love it...


----------



## quicklaps (Apr 18, 2007)

Special-who, SS-huh? that looks good.. BB that works well what? I must have my head in the sand... nice build.. that fork scares me tho... I've broken tougher looking.

Q


----------



## velomatt (Sep 14, 2006)

Thumbs up for the WaltWorks fork.
I have one on my Coconino SS 29er.
Damn fine fork.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

velomatt said:


> Thumbs up for the WaltWorks fork.
> I have one on my Coconino SS 29er.
> Damn fine fork.


:skep: Where?


----------

